# 84,000 pennies for your thoughts



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is cool. A complete waste of time, but cool.

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/02/10/it-took-84-000-pennies-but-michigan-moms-giant-coin-really-mak/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty impressive piece.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey this was here in my town!!!!! for the art prize how cool


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW. She does that and has kids!!?? WTH?


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Ya thats cool ... but can she build a Halloween prop.


----------

